# transport



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

a few weeks away but we are looking for transport from alicante airport to villaricos near mojacar any one interested thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> a few weeks away but we are looking for transport from alicante airport to villaricos near mojacar any one interested thanks


there are lots of licensed taxis at the airport

that might not be what you are looking for, but if anyone unlicensed was to collect you for payment, they'd be breaking the law


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

we are looking for a cost effective way to get to villaricos thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> we are looking for a cost effective way to get to villaricos thanks


you could have a look at the bus company Aeropuerto de Alicante - El Altet - Viajes en autobús


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rangitoto said:


> we are looking for a cost effective way to get to villaricos thanks


Im sure you are, and that being so probably bus is the answer
If anyone unlicenced was to volunteer here and there was an accident or they were stopped by Police then there would be a bit of a problem


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> we are looking for a cost effective way to get to villaricos thanks


Cost effective and legal it is supposed!!

Seriously, this is a big problem in Spanish airports and many a fight and struggle has been witnessed and reported between taxi drivers and not taxi drivers. That wouldn't be a nice way to start off in Spain.
If you wish to bring the cost down you'll need to look at buses or trains, both of which give a great service in my experience.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks pesky but i would have thought with all the woes about living in spain with no jobs some one would want to earn a few euros for a few hours


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> thanks pesky but i would have thought with all the woes about living in spain with no jobs some one would want to earn a few euros for a few hours


Yes, there are lots of people who would do it. The forum rules just don't allow to arrange illegal activities  Transporting someone for payment without a proper license is illegal in Spain. Beside that there are risks involved, for example what happens in case of an accident - in many cases the driver's insurer *might* not pay out.

Saying all that, it is proper legal to pick up friends and acquaintances from the airport. The magic word is payment. Clever people of course can find a way around all those things with the right arguments and if everyone agrees to the ups and downs I would be the last one to criticise them for it. But of course I'm not a taxi driver, in which case I would have plenty arguments against it


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rangitoto said:


> thanks pesky but i would have thought with all the woes about living in spain with no jobs some one would want to earn a few euros for a few hours


The bottom line is, that in Spain if you have workers in your house then to be safe you have to insure yourself against all eventualities, because if he falls of your roof and dies then you are likely to get the bill.

If you choose to take someone illegally for hire or reward and then there's an accident and someone is killed, your insurance wont pay out in all probability because you aint got a licence to do what you are doing .... so who do you think they will look to next for compensation? 

I suppose the question is ........ is it really worth the risk for a few extra euros


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it not possible for you to hire a car, one day, one way? I know this is not the cheapest option, but heck, you won't be putting yourselves or anyone else at risk of being caught offering money for a ride.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Is it not possible for you to hire a car, one day, one way? I know this is not the cheapest option, but heck, you won't be putting yourselves or anyone else at risk of being caught offering money for a ride.


it's certainly the simplest - I know lots of people do just that - it costs more than the bus, but is easier - & yet for a one-day-one-way hire it is usually cheaper than a taxi


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

yep jo i have thought about that but if i hire a car one way from alicante airport its my destination to pick up the car could be a problem


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> yep jo i have thought about that but if i hire a car one way from alicante airport its my destination to pick up the car could be a problem


a lot of the hire companies do one-way - you just need to find out where there is a drop-off point

if there isn't one in your town, surely it would be worth driving it to wherever & then gettin a bus back?

at least you'd have no suitcases












and btw - I'm not jojo


----------

